# screw safeguard



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I haven't seen a more unethical company in my entire life.they want me to work in county that I do not have a license to operate in for total coverage of a zone.long story short there telling me they don't require a license but I explained the county does.They are hiring illegal contractors.its out of hand


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have been doing inspections for them thru a Sub until I can get my stuff rocking and rolling. They are a complete joke and pain in the arse. They pay crap money for the inspections "my cut 3 for drive by and 5 for int.. the sub gets 6.50 for drive by and 7.50 for int" but expect 1,000% perfect work. I will be so happy to tell them to go pound sand when my stuff is rolling.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I haven't seen a more unethical company in my entire life.they want me to work in county that I do not have a license to operate in for total coverage of a zone.long story short there telling me they don't require a license but I explained the county does.They are hiring illegal contractors.its out of hand


Yes it is. Slaveguard was TERRIBLE 14 years ago when I told them to hit the road. I lasted 16 years with AFAS ( or whatever t hey call themselves now... they seem to get sold more than a revolving door turns) and 2 months with SG. my limit with AFAS was when hey got as bad as Sg I was out and that was a year ago. Weight of the world was lifted off my shoulders when the LASt property I was servicing for them got sold. NO charge backs or rheterick.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I am amazed on how these company's work and continue to operate!I wish everyone would have heard my conversation.They break the law on a daily basis!She said to me that we never had a contractor in your area with a license and you don't need one.Saying i call it home improvement license and she said its maintenance when the law states anything whether it be an improvement,Alterations or Maintenance under (6) Units needs a license.How is some women in a cubical in ohio going to tell me the laws in my town.I should start turning everyone in to the county who does preservation illegal.One guy i see every 2 weeks 4 houses away from mine with a push mower and a 1996 dodge caravan.Only one guy in the county who does preservation besides me has a license and hes only licensed for lawn care nothing else.It cost me Thousands to get licensed in My county in NY & State of NJ!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Email her a copy of the local laws, and then email a photo or two of the sub doing the work and his van to the county.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Email her a copy of the local laws, and then email a photo or two of the sub doing the work and his van to the county.


It's What its coming down too.Thanks


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> It's What its coming down too.Thanks


 
I tried to get the national issuing the PPR work orders in my state investigated by the atty general because of the breaking and entering issue. "we don't have time or resources for that" Was her response. After the paramedics revived me I had to just sit there and take a deep breath and go WOW this is a travesty.

The nationals 
1) don't care
2) will throw it back on us " INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS" to insure we have appropriate insurance and licenses as spelled out in the contracts.
3) don't allow us to get paid sales tax or issue us a resale certificate because that would drop their profit by 10 % here

There are many MANY issues that they have weaseled their way around and until we as a collective group WALK OUT for a WEEEK OR A LONGER they wont take us seriously. There is always someone willing to do 5$ acre yard cuts with the carrot dangling in front of them of " we will make you the primary vendor for your area if you help us out this once" 

Cynical YES Herd it all before YES This is why I have told all my nationals except for one to go pack sand! I love my realtors and they pay within a week and no pictures need be taken, I have gone to work for the state and do the repo on the side which is JUST FINE. in 3 months its to MExico I go ! for a week. 

All inclusive ( air fare from PAcific northwest , transfer to resort and ALL MEALS and DOMESTIC drinks included, non motorized water sports, hobie cat , snorkel ETC 8 days 7 nights with room upgrade hour massage up grade for one smoking dinner & breakfast in bed first morning and champagne through Costco travel $2400 for 2 ppl ) OCtober is their off season in Cozamel. Water was smashing warm and avg temp 75 Will I see you there ?? This time though it may be permanent !


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> I tried to get the national issuing the PPR work orders in my state investigated by the atty general because of the breaking and entering issue. "we don't have time or resources for that" Was her response. After the paramedics revived me I had to just sit there and take a deep breath and go WOW this is a travesty.
> 
> The nationals
> 1) don't care
> ...



I have very little issues with the nats. Some slow pay here and there. But I also don't have the volume of work here that I use to have stateside. But that's ok. Broke into other business. Then got some nice inspection work going. 

Working on insurance claim work. Thanks to help and advice from a few on this board. Mahalo!!


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

Safeguard wants us to apply "RD-UP" to the cracks and what not to the driveway, walkways..That is highly illegal in this sate unless you are a licensed, commercial applicator. Pesticide applications are regulated by the dept. of agriculture here and you must be licensed to do that work and/or you can be fined hefty. I know because I worked performing pest applications in Wa. state for years.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

nomosnow said:


> Safeguard wants us to apply "RD-UP" to the cracks and what not to the driveway, walkways..That is highly illegal in this sate unless you are a licensed, commercial applicator. Pesticide applications are regulated by the dept. of agriculture here and you must be licensed to do that work and/or you can be fined hefty. I know because I worked performing pest applications in Wa. state for years.



Yup. Here too.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quite honestly, what is the gripe with Safeguard in relation to licensing?

Safeguard and others have this pile of work that needs completed, they hire subs to complete the work. Do they know for a fact, without a doubt that in Podunk Missouri you need an enviromental license to clean a toilet? While Johnny on the Spot Preservation may have told them, no legal person from Podunk or Missouri has.

Johnny of the Spot's word to them means nothing, so does Podunk's for that matter. Threatening letters carry no weight, legal action does.

Your gripe is with federal, local and state offices that fail to enforce licensing violations. They are the ones allowing people to violate the law.

Once, I seen a guy power washing a house, prepping it for paint. Paint flakes everywhere, almost looked like it had snowed - kids toys throughout this yard, I mean paint flakes everywhere. I just happened to have a LBP test kit on my dash, tested one flake and sure enough it was lead. I approached the "contractor" to question his license and certs - no business license (builders or painting) and no LBP RRP cert. He said he thought about it but, you know, it seems like a big hassle. WTF, this guy is gonna do these KIDS some serious damage - I go to the police department who sends me to the fire department who sends me to city hall - nothing, they had no real firm understanding of the law. I get back to the office, check out the EPA website, file a complaint - couple weeks go by and get an email back asking for pictures and info, I sent it and any other info I had. I was told that an inspector out of Chicago would check into it - freakin Chicago, 300 miles away from this place. Never did hear if anything at all happened - I do know that guy finished painting the house and paint flakes were still on the ground.

You have to ride elected officals, news media etc, and I doubt anything will ever be done. They al have an excuse, not enough time and manpower.

Protect yourself as best you can, decide what is worth the risk and work accordingly. Cutting grass without a city permit probably doesn't cost too much - LBP, mold remediation and profesional trades on the other hand could cost you a fortune.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Framer1901 said:


> Quite honestly, what is the gripe with Safeguard in relation to licensing?
> 
> Safeguard and others have this pile of work that needs completed, they hire subs to complete the work. Do they know for a fact, without a doubt that in Podunk Missouri you need an enviromental license to clean a toilet? While Johnny on the Spot Preservation may have told them, no legal person from Podunk or Missouri has.
> 
> ...


Not meaning to be rude but..... isn't it their job to know what the laws are? 
just like its yours to know the laws where you are..


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> Not meaning to be rude but..... isn't it their job to know what the laws are?
> just like its yours to know the laws where you are..


This responsibility has been pushed off on us. However in court here. They would be liable.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

nomosnow said:


> Safeguard wants us to apply "RD-UP" to the cracks and what not to the driveway, walkways..That is highly illegal in this sate unless you are a licensed, commercial applicator. Pesticide applications are regulated by the dept. of agriculture here and you must be licensed to do that work and/or you can be fined hefty. I know because I worked performing pest applications in Wa. state for years.


Same for Florida. When I get one that pushes the issue of wanting pics showing weed killer applied I use water in my sprayer. Looks just like weed killer and I get no fines.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

"Not meaning to be rude but..... isn't it their job to know what the laws are? 
just like its yours to know the laws where you are.."

I'd say it's their job to hire qualified sub contractors that know and follow local laws.

How is Safeguard to know that in Wyoming MI, you need a license to cut grass? You telling them means nothing, because they ain't the ones cutting the grass, they ain't the ones getting the ticket - you are.

Anyone here working in MI? Is your vehicle lettered with your company name address and number? Do you and any other driver have a chauffeur license? Do you and any other driver have a medical card? Each one of those violations is a $250 ticket in Wyoming MI, been there, done that.

You all hate Safeguard and you blame them for every little misery in your life - they ain't forcing you to work for them are they?

Go look in the mirror, that is who is to blame.

Life's way to short to be miserable, find a job you enjoy and do it - this is still America.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

I can't believe anyone works with these guys still. Uploading takes a hour for one order. Site is super slow and 25% deducted invoices for each line item ? Your better off working for a sub for them


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

expressreo said:


> I can't believe anyone works with these guys still. Uploading takes a hour for one order. Site is super slow and 25% deducted invoices for each line item ? Your better off working for a sub for them


Not to mention new photo requirements ever month, you got to have a manual on what pictures to make. However they excused snow plowers from making any interior pictures this year. Can't wait for next year to see what is going to happen with grass cuts. I would say half were staged this year by crews that we met or not cut at all.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

newreo said:


> Not to mention new photo requirements ever month, you got to have a manual on what pictures to make. However they excused snow plowers from making any interior pictures this year. Can't wait for next year to see what is going to happen with grass cuts. I would say half were staged this year by crews that we met or not cut at all.


 
Getting what there paying for! contractors getting the 20% and SG and Cyprexx keeping 80%. how things have turned around !


----------



## propresmd (Sep 19, 2013)

*Safeguard*

They called and wanted to know if I wanted a zone for grass cuts. $30 for 1 acre or less and bid it if is bigger. I had to use one of their insurance companies, get workmans comp insurance(not required in my state) and up my car insurance.

IDFTS!!!


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

propresmd said:


> They called and wanted to know if I wanted a zone for grass cuts. $30 for 1 acre or less and bid it if is bigger. I had to use one of their insurance companies, get workmans comp insurance(not required in my state) and up my car insurance.
> 
> IDFTS!!!


Did they tell you you will make money on the volume? I am waiting to drop them in June completely when new deadline for WMC arrives. They tried in April to roll it, we said good buy but they didn't proceed, I guess they moved deadline to June. state doesn't require us to have one either. I am busy here and we are tired from their ethics, regionals, attitude and unability to handle simple bids. I Really hope that someone from SG is reading this now. Its horrible how company handles contractors and bids. We get 0 bids processed the way they should, all bids are modified on the way in or out.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I love a good Safeguard thread. All the answers are so obvious but somehow they keep people caught up in their drama. It's the equivalent of dating a crazy person.


----------

